# Scott Speedster - clearance for 700 x 25c ?



## majura

Long story short, living in Germany and will be getting my bike shipped to me mid-Feb.

Just wondering if anyone with a 2007 era Speedster (or any other model year) has got 700 x 25c tires to fit? If so what type?


----------



## js1221

I have been running Conti Ultra Gatorskin in 700 x 25 for awhile. I have an 08 Speedster S20 and have had no problems with the stock Alex rims or the aftermarket DT Swiss rims.


----------



## xfontanax

Majura, did you ever put the larger tires on your Speedster? What did you end up going with?


----------



## majura

xfontanax said:


> Majura, did you ever put the larger tires on your Speedster? What did you end up going with?


Yeah, I put 700x25 Schwalbe Durano Plus tyres on. They're the road bike equivalent of the Marathon Supremes and fairly heavy. I live in the middle of the city and there's plenty of glass/small stones between me and the open road. 

The clearances are fine - although only about 4~5mm at the FD clamp, but it's nothing I'd worry about. Most importantly though I'm a lot more comfortable.


----------

